# Kayak Fishing Metro Detroit Area



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

My buddy and I wanted to try fishing out of Kayaks in the Metro Detroit area or points nearby. Could anyone recommend places that rent fishing kayaks; I've heard they do at Kensington Park but I'd be interested in other spots as well. Looking to catch panfish mainly. I'm a novice, my buddy's a bit more experienced. Thanks for the help!


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Just did a goggle search lots of places in that area that rent.


----------



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks, I'll do my homework. I was hopeful that someone might provide insight from their own experience; any advice is certainly appreciated.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe all the Metro parks allow a company to rent kayaks thru the summer. Not fishing kayaks from the ones I have seen. But, then again I was there with my own kayak. 
I would suggest you go to a venue that is running "kayak days". Where you are able to try a few different types out before thinking about fishing from one. I bought a used fishing kayak to try out for awhile. After a season of use. I'm going to go back to a canoe. Just preference.


----------



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the replies; will call some of the local rental companies to see what's out there.


----------



## Chris K (Apr 1, 2018)

I fish and kayak the Huron river down telegraph in Flatrock. There used to be a rental shop behind the Dairy Queen but I saw this spring it was closed. H2e Canoe Rental operates out of the Flatrock boat launch. 734-379-9912 is the number I have for them.

There are also rentals if you wanted to go down the Raisin River in Monroe. 

If you have a kayak a great place to launch is at Oakwoods Metropark. Elizabeth park is nice and they have a rental company. Belle Isle has a rental too by this company in Wyandotte. http://riversidekayak.com/rentals.html

Another place is Newburgh lake in livonia. They rent boats too. 

Heffner canoe rental operates out of Ford Field if you wanted to canoe or kayak the Rouge in Dearborn.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Any rental will discourage you from kayak fishing.

The entry level yaks from these places will get you a wet ass, be unstable and have lousy paddles.

Without proper anchor ability and experience you will be very frustrated. It took me several hours learning how to work the wind, boat position and generally feel comfortable.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Look up Captain Jim's in Gibraltar, I'm sure he will have a few fishing kayaks to rent. You can paddle the canals of Gibraltar, plenty of perch and gills to be had.


----------



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

Awesome, I'll look into these great suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

Wiretime said:


> Look up Captain Jim's in Gibraltar, I'm sure he will have a few fishing kayaks to rent. You can paddle the canals of Gibraltar, plenty of perch and gills to be had.


Rented a kayak from Captain Jim's; real nice guy (Jeff) and he trusted us to return kayak after they had left. It was $35 for a half a day. Kayak was okay I guess; first time I had every been in one. It had rod holders and storage. I think I'd rather fish from my boat but it was interesting. Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------

